
Boston Dynamics Spot SDK Repo - lelf
https://github.com/boston-dynamics/spot-sdk
======
about_help
"(c) The SDK Software is licensed solely and exclusively for use with products
offered for sale by Boston Dynamics, Inc. (“BD Products”). Use of the SDK
Software with simulators and emulators is not prohibited so long as it is a
software based simulation / emulation. Use with any other hardware is strictly
prohibited."

No thanks

------
trianglem
Adam Savage’s channel just put up a great video on a Spot he received.

~~~
wafflesraccoon
Here is the link for anyone else that wants to watch it

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7s1sr4JdlI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7s1sr4JdlI)

------
PerryCox
I think Boston Dynamics is the closest to making robots that could actually be
useful in real life situations. I would love to develop code for one of these.

~~~
larkost
There are a number of robotics companies (Savioke, Fetch Robotics, Bear
Robotics, MiR, to name a few) that are producing robots that are currently
doing work in the real world. I will fully grant that those all require in-
advance mapping and fairly level floors, but to me that can fit "real life
situations".

Note: I have worked at one of those, and got an offer at another.

~~~
shanxS
But do you see the difference between Boston Dynamics (BD) and {Savioke, Fetch
Robotics, Bear Robotics, MiR} ?

BD's robots move using limbs while others use small-er wheels which limits the
terrains these robots can be used in.

------
jcims
Is there a spot simulator that can run this code?

~~~
daeken
If there isn't one called cspotrun, I'm going to be seriously disappointed
with their development team.

------
ChicagoBoy11
Anyone know roughly what one of these cost?

~~~
toomuchtodo
You can only lease Spot, and the cost is roughly around the monthly cost of a
luxury car lease. You're also prohibited in the lease agreement from attaching
anything to a hard point that is solely designed to cause human harm (weapons
of any sort).

~~~
clSTophEjUdRanu
Funny, the first thought that came to mind about the hardpoint system was that
it would be trivial to attach a weapon.

~~~
me_me_me
My first though was attach pistol to top of it, just so it looks comically
menacing.

